# Jason Kidd



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

For all yall Mav fans who exhisted during the torture years 89-99, and actually saw JKidds early years. Do yall remember him bieng so "good" I can only remember that he was playing way under expectation. Hes only really had one awesome year (nets) and everyone acting like hes the best pg in the game. He walked into a situation where the team had no goto scorer, and noone could create thier own shot. In a situation like that the point gaurd ast are always going to go up because he doesnt depend on one person to get it done. Look at Miller when he was with the Cavs. The Nets top scorer avg. 14ppg. Im not sayin g hes not good. Hes a determined player who nows how to win. but I expect reality sets in this season and we will see the nets finish around 6th in the EC.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Well I do think he was good, but he just proved he was great. I think the little things were what people miss about him. An example of which is how he draws defenders, even though people know that he is a pass first kind of pg. Another thing is how he draws defenders, even though his 3pt shot is suspect.

Good players have nice statlines, great players have that, provide leadership and other qualities, like how great players know how to play with the good and bad. He does that, as that is why he has lately been bringing his team to the playoffs.

Marbury was never able to bring it, while pgs like Cassell and Kidd did bring it for the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Um, well lets see, ROY and um oh yeah - 5 first teams. Yeah he was good for more than just 1 year.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Well I do think he was good, but he just proved he was great. I think the little things were what people miss about him. An example of which is how he draws defenders, even though people know that he is a pass first kind of pg. Another thing is how he draws defenders, even though his 3pt shot is suspect.
> 
> Good players have nice statlines, great players have that, provide leadership and other qualities, like how great players know how to play with the good and bad. He does that, as that is why he has lately been bringing his team to the playoffs.
> ...


Hes only taken the Nets to the playoffs once because hes only been with them one year. He is a good player but in my opinion hes overated. Marburry didnt suceed with that team because hes a score first poingaurd and the team isnt built with a second and third option. When you dont have a prolific scorer on your squad then a distributor like kidd becomes the most amazing player on the team.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

You are right, it is the first time he did it for the Nets, but he has done it plenty of times for the Sun... You are right about the Nets need for a distrubutor, but other things I mentioned, of how he is not the best shooter, but draws the extra defender still? How when he drives, people know he wants to pass, but he still draws the extra defender...

-Petey


----------

